

Where can I find smart people to beta test an iOS puzzle game? - amichail

Figuring out how to play the game is part of the game.
======
seanccox
Found! Happy to test and spread it around to other puzzlers I know. Email me
if interested.

------
michael_fine
I'd also love to test/promote the game, email is in my profile.

------
ohjeez
One thought: Ask on reddit in /r/gaming?

~~~
xauronx
Judging by comments/submissions there... Meh.

If he just wants purely intelligent people then /r/mensa maybe, or worst case
scenario the gamedev subreddit.

